# Project Feeder Watch



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TO ALL BIRD WATCHERS, PROJECT FEEDER WATCH will be starting in NOVEMBER there may still be time to get in. This project is conducted by the lab of ORNITHOLOGY at CORNELL UNIVERSITY. If you are bird watcher here is a way to put to good use what you see at your back yard feeder.Its not time consuming every two weeks for two days you make counts of birds at your feeder you can spend as little as 15 minutes or the whole day you have control of the time that you spend.Here is the web site for more information. www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw. PUT WHAT YOU SEE TO GOOD USE. ............GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so great, wish I had a yard with birds.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I do not have a 'Feeder', I just scatter a lot of Seeds on the ground.


And, in all these years, the only Birds I see here in my parking lot, are...

Pigeons...Mourning Doves...Sparrows...

So...


Not much there for Cornell...Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PHIL, They do want that information this project is not just for some special breeds. They use this info to track bird movement, rise or fall in numbers for the different types. I have submitted info on sparrows,blackbirds,finches and doves,all are common every day type birds. An example of tracking is the blue jay common on the east coast is moving west and have been seen in COLORADO all this was reported by people like you and I reporting what we see. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

Thanks for sharing this with us. 

I have many birds that frequent my feeder and drinker and alot of vacant land around where they take residence in winter.

The red cardinal seems to be taking up longer residence this year, usually they leave after spring, but we have had them here as late as August.

I have to get my feeder back up, because we had to take it down because of all the rain and storms.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cornell is certainly a front leader for birds! I receive their bird magazines. Their Project Pigeon Watch helped me identify Peter Pied Piper's color (morph) at ASU. They also felt he had built an extraordinary nest! Hope to post a thread soon with a picture of his nest. 

Like Phil, my balcony feeder gets so-called "common" birds: mostly doves (with a few White Wingers who are QUITE aggressive!) with some finches and sparrows thrown in. No larger birds...they ground feed...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MR SQUEAKS,Most of the birds that come to my feeders are the common everyday birds.I have sent in information on house finches,morning doves,blackbirds,starlings,these are the most common types seen in my area and in many area through out the country this information is used in tracking the movements of birds, also the rise and fall of various.By submitting your observations you help document the changing patterns of distribution of NORTH AMERICAN birds. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:



> MR SQUEAKS,Most of the birds that come to my feeders are the common everyday birds.I have sent in information on house finches,morning doves,blackbirds,starlings,these are the most common types seen in my area and in many area through out the country this information is used in tracking the movements of birds, also the rise and fall of various.By submitting your observations you help document the changing patterns of distribution of NORTH AMERICAN birds. GEORGE



Yep, I know and understand...


----------

